# Participles in Johanine Literature



## TylerMartin (Jun 3, 2014)

For my senior thesis, I am translating the books in the New Testament traditionally ascribed to the apostle John from Greek, except for the book of Revelation. It will be John's gospel and his three epistles. I will then pick out and analyze every participle. A participle is a verbal adjective or noun, and is very prominent in Ancient Greek literature. I will then compare and contrast the use of the participle in the three epistles individually, and then the epistles to the gospel. It will be interesting to see how the participles change from one genre (narrative) to another (epistle). This will be a way to examine the unique style of John as well as confirm or suggest something else about the traditional claims of unity of authorship. 

 This will be a big project for me, as I've only had a year of Biblical Greek, and translating the Gospel of John alone will take a lot of time. But I enjoy it and I'm looking forward to sharpening my Greek skills as well as my writing skills over the course of this project. If anyone is interested in this work, let me know and I will keep you updated.


----------

